# Hyperion Extended Battery - 3800mah



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alrighty guys. I'm on day 4 of the Hyperion Extended 3800mah battery that I bought from Amazon and figured I'd throw my 2 cents in:

http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Extended-Compatible-SCH-i515-CAPABILITIES/dp/B007C8XRJY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334035974&sr=8-1

First off, this thing does add some weight/size to the device, there's no denying it. It's not terrible, still fits well in my pocket, and the Hyperion's back cover is similar textured/colored like the stock. I cut the back out of my Diztronic's case, and although not the best looking thing in the world, it still works to protect the sides of the phone the keep it in as good of shape as possible.

Now that the cosmetic stuff is out of the way, on to the battery life.

Battery life is greatly increased. I was very timid after reading the reviews on Amazon, but for $15 bucks I figured what the heck. 1st day was not a good day. I charged it full and took the phone off the charger and it seemed to be draining faster than my stock batteries. Very disappointed, but I wasn't ready to give up. I put it on charge Friday night when I went to bed and started fully charged Saturday at 10am. When I got home after work, then a few hours of yard work, then a few hours of nightlife, I got home around 2am and was still at 58%!!! Never once did I have to plug it in!!! Screen on time was 2 hours and 45 minutes. This seemed great. Same thing, charged it overnight and Sunday went to work (yep working on Masters Sunday in Augusta!! Yay! - Basically very boring day at work) and played about an hour of Dead Space, texted my wife continuously, and the usual smartphone crap Pandora for about 2 hours, 3 hours 30 minutes of screen on time, 28% battery left at 12:30am being taken off the charger at 9am, Dead Space attributed 38% of the battery loss. I'm ecstatic. Today I didn't have a lot of time to play on my phone. Only 1 hour 18 minutes of screen on time (This seems like a lot b/c I was barely on my phone at all today, sat in my office for over half the day, but), off the charger at 9am, now 1:47am --> 74% battery remaining.

No screenies just yet, I want to get some hard use on it, and I will in the next day or two while I'm on my mini-vacation, but so far I've got to say this battery is pretty darn good. NFC even works on it; tested at McDonald's yesterday. So for anyone that doesn't mind adding a little fat to your slim Galaxy's, this might be a good buy for you.


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

bought it too! except for some reason i paid 24 for it.....same listing and everything yet i paid more...i wonder if i can get some of my money back? paid for it 2 days ago. received it today!!


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Just got the $10 Hong Kong version a few days ago. Might order this now lol to have NFC. My wife might kill me but she will get over it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Just so you guys know, DO NOT buy Trexcell's 3800 mah extended battery. It's garbage. At least for me. After cycles and cycles and use, I've come to a conclusion that the battery was worse than the Samsung 1850 mah. Who would have thought that a cheap Chinese 3800 mah battery would do worse than a quality Samsung battery? Lol


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

DroidOnRoids - Don't tell me that mess. I just bought one and now I have horrible expectations for it. I can only hope it was the one you bought bro, no offense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> DroidOnRoids - Don't tell me that mess. I just bought one and now I have horrible expectations for it. I can only hope it was the one you bought bro, no offense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i lol'ed


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Never mind. I actually bought a different 3800 mah. The trexcell is what I was looking at before the one I bought. So disregard that post haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

I had my Hyperion for over a week so far, 6 full cycles done and its barely, barely better than stock on my end. Stock screen on time averaged 1hr 45mins - 2hrs. The Hyperion is about 2hr 15mins - 2hr 30mins.

Only once did it impress me and that's when I did a road trip on Easter. Still 2hr 10mins screen on about but 1hr 30mins of that was Google navigation, and another 20 mins of picture taking (over 100 pics w/ instant upload on). But now 2 work days into the week and I'm still barely over 2hr till I get the beep of death, nothing major use wise. Just texts and a lot of reading. Giving it another week till I call for a replacement.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i gave up with chinese batteries and im gonna save up for the seidio battery with nfc

at least i wont have to worry about it dying within a week(like both of my chinese batteries did)


----------



## MattHirschfelt (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had the battery running for about a week now. I've gone through multiple full power cycles to break it in as recommended. However, I'm not showing an appreciable gains in battery life over the stock battery.


----------

